# R.I.P., Peter Piper, Pepper Picker



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Peoper /Pickler/Processor Perishes In Prison 

By Penelope Pritchard-Parsons, Petaluma,Pa.(Petualuma Press)

Peter Piper, picker and professional pickler of peppers, has passed away peacefully in prison .
Prior to a period in the penitentiary , Piper processed a partnership in a pickling plant .
Poor pay practices put public pressure on Piper, who portrayed th epaltry pecks 
of peppers picked by produce personnel as "pathetic for profit ".
A plethora of persistant public prosecutors piled petty, pointless plaints on Peter .
Police say Piper presented payment to prosecutors for preferential protection .
"Petulant perpetrator " pettifoggers pressed potently .
Perspicacious pals passionately protested Piper's persecution .
Pointless was the polyphony of pleas , as precipitous pillories proved piercingly poisonous .
Prevaricating , pathos- piqued Peter pleaded for pity .
Prudence prohibited prosecutorial progressiveness , provoking punctilious punishment.
Prison-propagated putrefaction in Piper's political posture , 
profoundly preying on Peter's perception of plunderous plutocracies .
Poise prevailed , putting plaintive Peter at peace with persnickety prosecutors .





:lol:





:lol:






:lol:





:lol:


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

What's the moderator policy if we post tongue-twisters that are deliberately meant to make you say (or hear in your head) certain vulgar words?

Such as, for example, "I slit the sheets, and the sheets slit me back."

Or, "My Master, Mister Bates."


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

No TTs, just a word to the wise.

Two wrongs (or several) do not make a right...


"And if you spill the beans you open up a whole can of worms. I mean, 
how can you let sleeping dogs lie if you let the cat out of the bag? 
You bring in a new broom and if you're not very careful you find 
you've thrown the baby out with the bath-water. Change horses in the 
middle of the stream, next thing you know you're up the creek without 
a paddle. Then, obviously, the balloon goes up. They hit you for six. 
An own goal, in fact. Ah, well. That's the way the cookie crumbles -- 
we can talk like this till the cows come home, but we can't change the 
ways of the world."


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

superhorn said:


> Peoper /Pickler/Processor Perishes In Prison
> 
> By Penelope Pritchard-Parsons, Petaluma,Pa.(Petualuma Press)
> 
> ...


Dunno about you guys, but this set of tongue twisters wasn't all that problematic for me. Just think: "The rain in Spain falls mainly on the plain."

Also, for some more smarty pants material: R.I.P. happens to stand for _requiescat in pace_, which is part of the traditional Catholic prayer for the Christian dead. _Anima eius et animae omnium fidelium defunctorum per Dei misericordiam requiescant in pace_, meaning "may his soul and the souls of all the departed faithful by God's mercy rest in peace". This particularly popular phrase that has been translated into "rest in peace", is of interest for it's connection to the Catholic doctrine of particular judgement.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Fsharpmajor said:


> What's the moderator policy if we post tongue-twisters that are deliberately meant to make you say (or hear in your head) certain vulgar words?
> 
> Such as, for example, "I slit the sheets, and the sheets slit me back."
> 
> Or, "My Master, Mister Bates."


Or, "I shot the city sheriff."


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Klavierspieler said:


> Or, "I shot the city sheriff."


That's brilliant.


----------

